# How can I run my bookshelf speakers wirelessly ?



## AllsWell

I have a bunch of "bookshelf speakers" that use a cable connection, connect to a reciever.
   
  What I WANT to accomplish is, to have the speakers in seperate areas of the room without having them hooked up with a cable to the receiver...
   
  Is this possible ?
   
  I don't want my room to look like a spiderweb, and I'm not willing to "neatly" nail the speaker cables into place and "out of site"....
   
  Is there any sort of gadget or device that can make this happen ?


----------



## AllsWell

BTT


----------



## El_Doug

you could set up a sonos network, but itll cost a bit


----------



## DnB Sublimity

I'm sorry I can't be of much help, but I'm wondering about this myself too!  I have just begun my research to put up speakers in my living room / kitchen - 9 feet width by 24 feet length (hallway shape), and bookshelves seem like the way to go.  I just don't understand how to get the 2 speakers hooked up together neatly and stream music wirelessly from my laptop...
   
  If I come across anything I'll post back here.


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote: 





allswell said:


> I have a bunch of "bookshelf speakers" that use a cable connection, connect to a reciever.
> 
> What I WANT to accomplish is, to have the speakers in seperate areas of the room without having them hooked up with a cable to the receiver...
> 
> ...


 
   
  No, it is not possible using passive speakers and a receiver. Wireless connections work on signals that require little power. The signal used to drive your speakers requires cables.
   
  you can do this:
  source -(wireless)- receiver -- speakers
   
  but not this:
  source -- receiver -(wireless)- speakers
   
  You would need to use active speakers with built in amplifiers, and send the signal using something like this: http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-W2 or this: http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-D2  or an Apple airport express. There are different options you could pursue.


----------



## Lenni

this maybe an idea, but wires are still required for connecting the speakers.


----------



## Eisenhower

Quote: 





lenni said:


> this maybe an idea, but wires are still required for connecting the speakers.


 
   
  From my understanding, all that thing does is convert the high power speaker output from a receiver to a signal which can be transmitted, then re-amplifies it at the speaker. This basically negates the receiver.
  So you amplify the source, then attenuate it, transmit it, then re-amplify it... highly inefficient. The reviews at Amazon are terrible: http://www.amazon.com/5-8-Wireless-Speaker-Model-1600/dp/B004EXULBW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top , as I would expect.
   
   
  Basically, the easiest thing to do is to keep your receiver near your speakers, and to transmit the source signal to the receiver.


----------



## drjman

Sonos does this--but doesn't require you to go through your computer. It does, however, require you to go through your router. It creates a proprietary wireless network between the BRIDGE (Sonos' router) and the speakers, which are wireless. The speakers do have to be plugged into a wall outlet, but can be configured any number of ways--for stereo or single speaker listening. There are two sizes/styles of speakers.
   
  The system CAN go through computer and draw your playlists from iTunes, for instance, but it doesn't have to. It can play TuneIn Radio, Spotify, Pandora, iHeart radio, Stitcher, and Line-in from TV or other audio component. Controllers can be downloaded so it can be operated from computer, iphone, ipad (I supposed android as well), or you can buy a separate controller. You can play multiple sources on different speakers (iTunes in living room, and Pandora in the kitchen, for instance). Or, you can stream the same feed to all speakers. There is also a line out from a CONNECT (amp) that bridges multiple system component so you can play through headphones.
   
  I'm somewhat new to the higher end audio game, hope all of the above is accurate and clear. I did find it a little difficult to understand what the system does and CAN do (pretty much everything!), but set up was fairly easy, and operation is pretty intuitive.
   
  It is an expensive system, and there are probably others available for cheaper; however, for the ease of use and convenience, I personally found it to be worth the expense. Hope that helps.


----------



## DnB Sublimity

Quote: 





eisenhower said:


> No, it is not possible using passive speakers and a receiver. Wireless connections work on signals that require little power. The signal used to drive your speakers requires cables.
> 
> you can do this:
> source -(wireless)- receiver -- speakers
> ...


 

 I've read that the A2's sometimes have a strange sound that comes from them where it sounds like paper is caught inside (something along those lines IIRC).  I may just have to go that route in the end I guess.  They do have the 30 day trial so that may come in handy.  The price for the A2 is $199 and wireless adapter is $149 so $348. 
   
  How would the A2's stack up to 2 of the Creative ZiiSound D3x's ($127 a piece)?


----------



## DnB Sublimity

Another wireless option from Creative is the ZiSound T6 at $350.  These look like they'd sound better for the same price as the A2 wireless setup?  I'm a rookie so any input is awesome.  Hope I'm not hijacking your thread OP..


----------

